# General/2ww CHAT ~ 11am Tues & Thurs



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

Just to let you know there will be a General Chat  every Tuesday and Thursday at 11am,    
Though its just  general we  would welcome anyone on their 2ww, as we've  all  been there at sometime or other.      
If you get to chat to someone else on 2ww and want to pop to another room with them to talk   we  wont be offended  honestly  , all we  want to do is get as many people in a similar situation together .     

Hope to see you soon

Love Sue  (suedulux)


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just bumping this up in case any of you would like to join Sue in chat today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Chat today at 11am


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to be daft but where is the chat held?
x c


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cazacan ~ hope you got some help to get you to the chat room earlier. There is another chat on Tuesday although you are free to use the chatroom at anytime and there's usually someone around to chat too 

If you scroll to the top of the page you'll see all the buttons....if you click on CHAT it will take you to the there and Sue usually holds the chat in the lounge  (You can select which room you want to go into)

Hope that helps hun.....IM if you need a hand with anything,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Just to remind you about the chat - I am in there now


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello

I was just wondering if the 2ww chat is still happening?  Sounds like a great idea to me.

Louj x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lou ~ there will be a 2ww chat at 11am tomorrow  xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy

Louj x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

Just to let you know there will be a General Chat  every Tuesday and Thursday at 11am,    
Though its just  general we  would welcome anyone on their 2ww, as we've  all  been there at sometime or other.      
If you get to chat to someone else on 2ww and want to pop to another room with them to talk   we  wont be offended  honestly  , all we  want to do is get as many people in a similar situation together .     

Hope to see you soon

Love Sue  (suedulux)


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry ,

i  wont be there for the 2WW/General chats this  week 

Tue 25th and  thurs 27th  11am

Dh  has  this  week off, and  we need to spend  some 'us  time'  at the mo .

Please  feel  free to pop in tho, as  there's  bound to  be  some 'regulars' there, who'll be only too happy to  chat 

Take care 

lots of love Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

Just to let you know there will be a General Chat  every Tuesday and Thursday at 11am,    
Though its just  general we  would welcome anyone on their 2ww, as we've  all  been there at sometime or other.      
If you get to chat to someone else on 2ww and want to pop to another room with them to talk  we  wont be offended  honestly  , all we  want to do is get as many people in a similar situation together .    

Hope to see you soon

Love Sue  (suedulux)


----------



## Megsy (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I am being very stupid - but how do I get into the chat room?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Aww sorry hon,  didnt see ya reply.

If ya  go to the message  board , ya  click on 'chat' which is  in the row of  buttons  at the top.

It will  take you to another page  where you click on 'enter  chat room' .

Hope that helps ?

See ya soon 

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

Just to let you know there will be a General Chat  every Tuesday and Thursday at 11am,    
Though its just  general we  would welcome anyone on their 2ww, as we've  all  been there at sometime or other.      
If you get to chat to someone else on 2ww and want to pop to another room with them to talk  we  wont be offended  honestly  , all we  want to do is get as many people in a similar situation together .    

Hope to see you soon

Love Sue  (suedulux)
  
LizzyB
Is there  any way I  can  bump the  above myself? If not hope its ok to  keep re posting  it  so it  comes up once a week?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

On now 

luv sue


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi

I am waiting for my blood test results, hopefully have not had it too early!  

Terrified!

Dani x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  (On  Now  )

Just to let you know there will be a General Chat  every Tuesday and Thursday at 11am,    
Though its just  general we  would welcome anyone on their 2ww, as we've  all  been there at sometime or other.      
If you get to chat to someone else on 2ww and want to pop to another room with them to talk  we  wont be offended  honestly  , all we  want to do is get as many people in a similar situation together .    

Hope to see you soon

Love Sue  (suedulux)


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I will be in chat , if you would like to  talk 

Luv sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)




----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Chat's just about to start if you want to join Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Starting at 11am

Why not come for a chat and

some reassurance ?

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Starting at 11am

Why not come for a chat and

some reassurance ?

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  starting  now  

come on into chat  for a natta?

Luv  Sue


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, Not sure if it's me or not but I can't get into the chat room. I click on 'chat' and then 'enter chat room' but all that comes up is a big, grey box. There is a message saying to be patient as the page loads but the grey box just stays there. Am I doing something wrong? (I'm on the 2WW by the way and would love to chat.)


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

hi ya Johan 

Sorry to hear ya  having problems  getting into  chat,  worth checking  on tech  suport,  they give lots  of  hints and tips  with  getting into  chat . If not  , then post ya problem, and  someone  will reply?  The only thing I know is  that ya  need to upload  Java?  But  thats  all I  know  , sorry , I'm not  much help  .

Luv  Sue


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Will keep trying. Not sure if I've got Java or not but could load it again.  Maybe manage into that chat room one of these days.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry , no  2WW  chat  , on 1st  Jan,  as I'll still be  in  Scotland !  But  feel  free to  gather and  chat  amongst yourselves   

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry again,  had  cold/flu  for a while.  Not upto much at the mo .

I've  missed  the 2WW  chats  last week , Not  sure if I'll make the ones this coming  week  either.  I will ask if  anyone  can cover  for me , but again  feel  free to  chat  amongst yourseves?

Luv  Sue


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Sue,
as i;m off ill with a bug myself i can do the chat for you if im around?

xx
angie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi

I know Sue has cancelled chat this week due to being poorly, but I am happy to host for you today. I am in chat now, for as long as I can be (until the little man wakes up from his nap anyway).

A bit late but if anyone wants to head on in for 2ww chat please do so. 

C~x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 


If ya  fancy a  2wW  chat , or just  some  company , I'm in chat  now 

Come  join me ,  I  will try and  make  ya  2ww a little  easier to bare  

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya


I'm in  chat  if you would like  someone to talk to .

Or  just  come and have a laugh  and take ya  mind off the  2WW ? 


Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry  wont be there for the 11am  2WW  chat  tomorrow  29th FEB, I have an appointment. 
I did try to get  cover  but have had no responses.  But I  will be on about  12.30ish  . If you like a separate  2ww chat , we  can allways  go to a different room from the general  chat . I would be happy to  do  so  when I'm on 

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat  on now , come join us?  

Luv  Sue  



Correction to  the  post below  that  was  ment to  be 29th Jan !  DOH


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat    starting  now   


Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)




----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

on now !


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

We have  a  2WW  CHAT Thursday ( tomorrow )  11am  (  we  do  Tuesdays  too )

If ya  fancy a bit of  reassurance , or  just  some  company pop in?

We can give you ideas  to help the time  go  by,  or just answer  some  of the  questions that have been niggling you.

Just  want  to  show ya  that ya  not  alone.

Hope to  se ya there .

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat  tomorrow  Tues  11am  

Come  chat to  others  who are waiting to  test , and  see that ya  not  alone 

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW chat starting in 20 minutes 

Luv Sue


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

As normal I can't get into the chat room.  It is just a blank grey screen!!  Any advice?

Lisa


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lisa ~sorry you are having problems with the chat room hun.....try having a look at this link and see if it helps you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

Lizzy xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW Chat time again ! 11am Today!

If ya want some reassurance , ideas of how to pass the time, if you have ideas for others , get or give hints and tips 
to make life easier on 2WW .like .... Buy jogging bottoms and live in them if ya tum is swollen and sore , its bliss ! 

Hope to see ya there

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

The 2WW Chat will be from _12 noon  _ Tue and Thurs this week.

Martine has kindly agreed to cover for me , as de reg is plaing havoc

with my brain this week   

Luv sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW chat 12 noon today and Thursday with Martine


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Chat  starting  at  12 noon  today


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwww that's a shame, can only do evenings/weekends


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat ,  Tuesday  11am

See ya there?

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW chat  about  to  start  

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat  about to  start .

People  who've had  experience  are in chat at the present, if you'd like to ask them anything?

Luv  Sue  


If ya  would like to  join us  but are a little unsure  , or  just cant get into  chat , you are welcome to PM me and I'll

arrange  to help you 


Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat    

tomorrow  

11am


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  on now


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi is the 2ww chat on tomorrow at 11am?

id love to join im only day 1 of 2ww but only got 10 days to test thank god!!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya wendysworld

The 2WW  is officilly every  tue and thurs  11am . But  please  do  pop in a t any time , there's loads of  experience in 
the lounge , and if ya fancy a quieter  chat  with just a few people , ya can move to a quieter  room with them ?

Hope to see you in there  soon 

Luv sue


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya sue

sorry to sound stupid but can you send me a link to the room please


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

The  room  is the one  that you go to automatically , when you click  ,  'chat '  on the message board 

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  CHAT  STARTING AT  11AM


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  chat  tomorrow  morning 11am .

People  who've had  experience will be in chat , if you'd like to ask them anything?

Luv  Sue  


If ya  would like to  join us  but are a little unsure  , or  just cant get into  chat , you are welcome to PM me and I'll

arrange  to help you 


Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

2WW  Chat    

Starting in 1/2 hr  - In the lounge 

Come  join us ?

Luv Sue


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

how do i enter the lounge ??


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry, am taking a break from  hosting chats,  as I'm on 2ww  myself  

But  I'm  bound to be in chat anyway , so  do pop in  if ya fancy a chat , I just  wont  have my yellow  chat host  coat on 

I'm not  sure  if any  oficial cover has  been arranged  for  the 2WW  chat .  

Luv Sue


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Ladies!

I'm going to look after the 2ww chat for Suedulux this coming Thursday!   I'm going to be on Mine sometime the following week, so will be great to meet some of you gals already on it    The chat will be in the snug!



Louj x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sue ~ much luck with your 2ww hun.....keeping everything crossed for you  

Hope some of you on the 2ww will join Lou in the chatroom today (11am).....thanks Lou for covering 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

she is there now


----------

